# 4-H Horse Leader Thank You Gift?



## Jus Learnin (Sep 1, 2007)

First Off, Im new so "HI" to everyone  
My question is I am In charge of getting about 11 gifts of appreciation to our much deserved 4 H Leaders. Ideas?
Thanks In Advance :hobbyhors


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

wow. that's gonna take some thought. 

Do you have a budget? Are you looking for something personal for them, or useful, or fun? do you want something crafty or something from a store? 

how about food items? homebaked stuff. Honey in really nice honey pots? 
Go to a local potter and ask to have some mugs made 'special" for 4H. (I'm sure any potter worth his clay would do that kind of thing )

what sort of things do you have in mind?


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

hmm, I see on re-reading the title, they're Horsey people....

handmade shipping wraps. um....again to the potter idea (I am one, so that's where my mind goes) plates/mugs with horse design? (that's usually a standard thing for potters....horses are favorites of lots of people). 

er....heh. tickets to the theater  (a night out WITHOUT the kids  )
seriously....tickets to movie and/or dinner somewhere. gift certificate to a nice place to eat.


----------



## happycat (Dec 22, 2003)

That's a lot of presents and could get kinda pricey. How about some homemade horse cookies? Or a grain bucket filled with some inexpensive horsey things (hoof pick, mane comb, curry comb, some horse treats & fresh carrots).


----------



## ellebeaux (Aug 18, 2004)

How about homemade saddle soap?


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

If the budget is limited, a lovely basket of handmade soaps/lotions is always nice. We horsey people like to smell nice once in a while too  Another gift that I like to give other horsey people is anything in the Elmer, Ellie and baby Winnie series of ornaments (montana silversmith makes them) and they can be found in any tack store or ebay if you have the time. The great thing about them is that you can spend a little or a lot. The Christmas tree ornaments are about $15, picture frames about $25, the less complex ornaments are $50 or so. Elmer, Ellie and baby Winnie are all a little cartoonish so you aren't meeting any specific breed preference. While you're shopping for them, please feel free to forward one or two to your friendly neighborhood horse forum mod since all my friends have at least an Elmer and I have none


----------



## titansrunfarm (Aug 14, 2005)

--Basket of home made horse treats is always nice, you can put some apple, ginger or fennel/anise flavor in them.
--Basket with fly spray, hoof pick and a brush.
--Coupon for local feed or tack store.
--Coupon for "one free grooming of horse" or "cleaning of tack"
--"Tack Room" or "Feed Room" sign if they don't have one, can just be made out a piece of left over lumber and decoratively painted. 

When I volunteered with 4-H, the kids (with adult help) put a neat photo/memory album together for me ewhen I had to move away. I cherish that album.


----------



## Jus Learnin (Sep 1, 2007)

Great Ideas!! :hobbyhors Thank You.


----------

